# co2 system suggestions



## XbrandonX

I'm going to be transferring my planted 45g to my 90g and will probably continue to use my T5HO lighting.. or replace it with a different T5HO system thats a bit better for planted tanks.

I know nothing about co2 systems though!

So please, any and all help you can give me is awesome.

What's the better system and why..


----------



## Tabatha

Hey Brandon,

We use the RedSea paintball kit on our 90 gallon. Once we figured out that the kids at the paintball shops knew nothing about how to fill a canister, and found another place that did, we were good to go. A canister lasts about 2 months.

Cheers,

Tabatha


----------



## XbrandonX

hey Tabatha,

Ya i was just reading a thread of yours on Plantedtank.. 

So can I ask what regulator you're using and why and any other info you can offer up?

I'm still learning about what it all is...

I contacted Rex Grigg too to see what his suggestions are.


----------



## XbrandonX

what size canister are you using?


----------



## Tabatha

http://www.redseafish.com/co2_pro.asp

This kit comes with everything except the CO2 canister which you can get at any paint ball outfitter. We like it because it fits neatly into our cabinet and run the lines up the back of the tank. I think we have it running at 2 or 3 bubbles per minute (BPM). We bought an extra canister so we always have a full one in the house.

Together with fertilizers, we get excellent growth from the plants.

At some point in the future, when we have solar panels on the roof, rain barrels with carbon filters for water, I'd like to get a 20 lb canister in the basement which can service all the tanks.  Yeah, I'm still working on the hubby... Right now I'm only allowed 2 tanks plus the quarantine tank.


----------



## gunnerx

Tabatha, would you mind sharing the place you use for filling up the canisters?  I need mine filled up.


----------



## XbrandonX

Gunner what do you use?


----------



## Darkblade48

Tabatha said:


> I think we have it running at 2 or 3 bubbles per minute (BPM). We bought an extra canister so we always have a full one in the house.


You did mean 2 or 3 bubbles per second right?


----------



## Tabatha

ROFL, yes, bubbles per second. *DOH!*


----------



## XbrandonX

Anthony, what do you use?

Actually anybody who pops into this thread could you quickly mention what you're using?

Don't worry we won't attack you or ask you to defend it, it's just I REALLY want to learn and know


----------



## gunnerx

I'm using the same system as Tabatha. The Red Sea Pro.  My friend gave me a 20lb tank with regulator after I bought my system though. I'm going to try and set that up with the Red Sea system.


----------



## XbrandonX

So you guys use the paintball canister because its smaller?


----------



## gunnerx

Yes. This was for my 29 Gallon tank which is small and I needed to hide the canister inside the cabinet. For larger or multiple tanks, a standard will probably be more useful.


----------



## XbrandonX

Does anybody have any experience with other regulators or needle valves?

Preferences? 

Why?


----------



## Darkblade48

The only tank I'm using CO2 on right now is a 2.5g nano. Of course, pressurized is a little overkill for a tank this size, so I just have a 2L DIY CO2 going into it right now.


----------



## XbrandonX

I think I might get Rex Griggs 'Best Darn Regulator' with the ideal needle valve and bubble counter... I kinda like to get high quality right out the gate to prevent the 'i told you so' and the regret after things skrew up when I get 'thrifty'.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Calmer

I have been using Rex Grigg's "Best Aquarium Regulator" for about 2 weeks now. Of course it is still early but so far so good. I set the Fabco needle valve and the bubble rate stays accurate. I checked all the assembled joints and there was no co2 leakage at all. One good thing with this regulator is that you can adjust the low pressure while some other regulators are fixed.

What I purchased from Rex was:
Regulator
Fabco Needle Valve 
Clippard Solenoid
Check Valve 
5 feet of Co2 Tubing

A free Fibre Washer and a Plastic Perma-seal was also sent as well as it is needed for when connecting the Co2 tank to the regulator. 
Also the instructions are very detailed and understandable.
All the above, plus shipping cost $161 dollars US.

Rex's co2 website is here:
http://www.bestaquariumregulator.com/CO2.html

The swap Co2 tank was purchased here:

http://www.hydrotechhydroponics.com/
Click on [Carbon Dioxide] at the bottom left.


----------



## Chris S

I'm also using a setup from Rex Grigg - awesome quality. I'm running three tanks off a 15lbs cylinder.


----------



## XbrandonX

right on, good to hear it. I think this is the direction I'm going in.

Any more feedback is very welcome on the subject; for or against.


----------



## Chris S

Only suggest I have is, if you plan on maybe, possibly running more than one tank off the one regulator, get Rex to include a manifold so that possibility is open in the future.


----------



## Calmer

So you are going for the:

Regulator
Ideal Needle Valve
Clippard Solenoid
Bubble Counter
2 - Check Valves (before and after the bubble counter)
5 feet of Co2 Tubing

It took 12 business days for the equipment to arrive but well worth the frustration of waiting. 
It was sent on the time that Rex said it would as referred to on his web forum page.
http://www.rexgrigg.com/phpBB2/viewforum.php?f=6&sid=07a5055193f2e3b86816eec0c66263ea

Certainly it's best to get everything sent at once.
Any ideas on what you are going to use to diffuse the co2 into the water with?

Not to throw you off course but check this out from MOPS
http://www.mops.ca/cgi-bin/SoftCart...Kit.asp?L+scstore+tpny4728fffa70fa+1210173028
I don't know anything about BlueLine Products.

Also I am not affiliated with any business above or otherwise


----------



## XbrandonX

I just asked him about that right now actually


----------



## holocron

hey, I am using 'the best' regulator from aquariumplants.com. I am very pleased with it so far! It has all you need, needle valve, check valve, bubble counter and solenoid. I got a 10lb tank from norwood fire extinguishers out in etobicoke.


----------



## KnaveTO

I have one of the regulators from MOPS.ca and it is working just fine. No complaints.


----------



## XbrandonX

the bubble counter on the one from mops seems to look better than the home made looking one from Rex.. 

How's the bubble counter from Rex? Is it working well? I read on his site theres a clamp you need to regularly adjust, is this a PITA or no?


----------



## XbrandonX

I'm not sure what to use to diffuse the co2.. any suggestions?


----------



## Pablo

I think this is one of those situations where it wouldn't be a terrible idea to get professional assistance so its perfect the first time...

I don't think the one hour fee of having a professional tell you what to buy then calibrate/install/get it running for you is a lot to pay for peace of mind.

I was planning to do that back when I had plant-sperations.

You might want to talk to Wilson (Wtac) maybe PM him.

Alternatively, if you have a searchlight, ducktape a giant W on it, and aim it at the sky on a cloudy night.

As per diffusing- you'll probably want to use a glass diffuser rather than a bubble ladder -- again- axe a profeshinol


----------



## KnaveTO

I have used glass diffusers, bubble ladders and powerheads as diffusers for my CO2 in my planted tanks. I will have to state that the powerheads IMHO work the best.


----------



## Pablo

^^How does that work? Powerhead?? Aim it down or something?? I no get


----------



## XbrandonX

I have a hydor koralia here, I've looked at it wondering about using a power head.. do you just feed the co2 line into the back and let the propeller difuse it?

Or is there a better power head to use that actually has an inlet designed specifically for difusing co2.. I've obviously done zero research on this...

Rex Grigg recommends an external reactor..


----------



## KnaveTO

I place t co2 line into the hole designed for where you place a hose to oxygenate the water. I thin aim the nozzel of the powerhead downwards. The water flow breaks up the bubbles into much smaller bubbles and by the same process as a ladder or other devise the CO2 is disbursed while in the tank. I would think that since the powerhead is breaking the bubbles up that more could be transferred this way. My plants seem to like it


----------



## Pablo

KnaveTO said:


> I place t co2 line into the hole designed for where you place a hose to oxygenate the water. I thin aim the nozzel of the powerhead downwards. The water flow breaks up the bubbles into much smaller bubbles and by the same process as a ladder or other devise the CO2 is disbursed while in the tank. I would think that since the powerhead is breaking the bubbles up that more could be transferred this way. My plants seem to like it


interesting..


----------



## KnaveTO

okay... I just read that... I do have to appologise for the massive number of spelling errors in that


----------



## Calmer

I use the Marineland Powerhead 660 R. That is the reverse flow kit for undergravel filters. http://www.bigalsonline.ca/BigAlsCA/ctl3664/cp18134/si1319144/cl0/marinelandpowerhead660r
http://www.mops.ca/cgi-bin/SoftCart...0R.HTML?L+scstore+klkz6420ff47f847+1210612964
Above is just for reference so shop around for a possibly better price.
With this set up you can use the venturi opening at the top of the output arm to disperse the co2 into the plastic bottle. I have made a small hole in the top shoulder of the plastic bottle and inserted a rigid straw like airline tube.
The plastic bottle needs to have a small circumference to be able to fit properly.
Using the plastic bottle method as I have incorporates a bubble counter of sorts.


----------



## Calmer

By far the best information web page is:
http://www.qsl.net/w2wdx/aquaria/diyco2.html
This is where I got my ideas from.


----------



## XbrandonX

wow thats a great link, thanks.


----------



## Calmer

your welcome, anytime


----------



## XbrandonX

Well I'm going with Rex's 'Best Darn Reguator' with an ideal valve and I also asked him to add the appropriate manifold to run more tanks off of it. (full blown onset of MTS)

Now I have to decide wether I want to track down an ADA glass diffuser or use the power head method..

I don't really like the look of DIY diffusers... I'd like something a little cleaner.

Though the inline reactor does interest me I just need to learn more about them.


----------



## XbrandonX

Wow!

Norwood Fire Extinguishers in Etobicoke has CO2 canisters available filled for the following prices;
5lb $75.
10lb $85.
15lb $95.
20lb $100.

Those are some good options as far as I'm concerned.. 

Going to go pick one up today.

mad props to HOLOCRON


----------



## Tabatha

Wow, those seem like really good prices to me... Our little paintball canister was $40.00


----------



## XbrandonX

Hey they're great. Went there and picked up a 10lb one. It's red but he said I could paint it no problem. Refills for the 10lb are $15.

I also bought 2 fire extinguishers while I was there! one for the car and one for the apartment. Seemed like a good idea and the price was super cheap! 

Again, mad props to HOLOCRON.


----------

